
“I am not a terrorist”: Muslim man barred from playing Paragon beta - rubberstamp
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2016/01/muslim-man-blocked-from-playing-game-because-his-name-is-on-a-government-blacklist/
======
Torgo
>My name is Khan and I am not a terrorist. #Islamophobia"

The OFAC list includes anglo, Latin and Chinese names as well. :-P It's not
all about you.

------
rubberstamp
He'll probably never get off that list. Just matching someone by name if very
poorly thought out. Especially when recourse options are null. There ought to
be a whitelist based on description at least, if the lead is a false positive.

